# Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

Als Medienpartner der Initiative um die EGOH freut sich die Anglerboardredaktion, dass hier tatkräftig für die Angler in die Bresche gesprungen wird und veröffentlicht gerne den Text des Newsletters
----------------------------------------------------​

NEWSLETTER







*NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE​*
WWW.EGOH.DE  FÜR DIE ALLIANZ GEGEN DAS VERBOT DER FREIZEITFISCHEREI IN DEN SCHUTZGEBIETEN DER AWZ BORKUMER RIFFGRUND // SYLTER AUSSENRIFF // FEHMARNBELT  // KADETTRINNE // POMMERSCHE BUCHT - RÖNNEBANK

*Positionen zum Angelverbot*

*Christian Schmidt, Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister: *
„Ein pauschales Verbot der Freizeitfischerei lehne ich ab." 

*Dr. Till Backhaus, Umweltminister MV: *
"Ein generelles Angelverbot in der Kadetrinne und Pommerschen Bucht wird es mit mir nicht geben."  

*Reinhard Sager, Landrat Kreis Ostholstein:*
 „Eine Küste ohne Sportanglerfahrzeuge für mich unvorstellbar." 

*Dieter Eisele, Meeresangler: *
"Der freie Zugang zur Natur darf uns Anglern nicht verwehrt werden." 

*Harry Strehlow, Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei:* 
"Wir sehen keinerlei Notwendigkeit für eine Einschränkung der Freizeitfischerei zur Erreichung der Schutz-ziele bzw. Erhaltung der Schutzgüter." 

*Ingo Gädechens, Mitglied des Bundestages:* 
"Bis heute konnte das Ministerium nicht ein stichhaltiges Argument für ein Angelverbot vorlegen." 

(Die ausführlichen Standpunkte zum geplanten Angelverbot finden Sie auf den folgenden Seiten oder in den nächsten Ausgaben des Newsletter.)
----------------------------------------------------​
*Schutz- und Klagefond gegründet*

Um sich gegen das vom BMUB geplante Verbot der Freizeitfischerei im Fehmarnbelt zu wappnen, haben sich in Oldenburg i.H. die Vertreter des ostholsteinischen Angeltourismus getroffen und einen gemeinsamen Schutz- und Klagefond eingerichtet. Mit der Gründung des Fonds haben sich die im Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffbesitzer organisierten Angelkutterkapitäne verpflichtet 15.000,- € in den Fond einzuzahlen.

„Unser gemeinsames Ziel ist die Verhinderung des Verbotes der Freizeitfischerei in den geplanten Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee sowie die Vertretung der Interessen all derer, die vom geplanten Verbot betroffen werden“, 
so Willi Lüdtke vom Verband der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffbesitzer. 
----------------------------------------------------​Freizeitfischerei in Deutschland 
•  1.503.043 verkaufte Fischereischeine 
•  126 - 156.000 Angler in der Ostsee 
•  1.240.000 Ostseeangeltage (2014) 
•  112 Mio. Ausgaben für Ostseeangeln 

Das Bundesumweltministerium (BMUB) plant zum Schutz der Meere ein*generelles Angelverbot in Schutzgebieten der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) in der Nord- und Ostsee. Betroffen vom Verbot sind die Gebiete Borkumer Riffgrund, Sylter Außenriff, Fehmarnbelt, Kadetrinne und Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank. 
*Christian Schmidt, Bundesminister für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft* 
"Ein pauschales Verbot der Freizeitfischerei lehne ich ab. Es gibt keinen ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen Nachweis, dass die Angelfischerei zu einer Belastung in Schutzgebieten führt. Der Schutz von Sandbänken und Riffen ist durch die private Angelfischerei nicht in Gefahr. Allerdings wären die Auswirkungen eines Verbotes für den regionalen Tourismus und die lokale Küstenwirtschaft unverhältnismäßig hoch."

*Dr. Till Backhaus, Minister für Land-wirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*
 „Ich sage ganz deutlich: ein generelles Angelverbot in der Kadetrinne und Pommerschen Bucht 	 wird es mit mir nicht geben.  Diese Haltung schließt jedoch nicht aus, dass wir über punktuelle Unterschutz-stellungen in der Ostsee mit dem Bund verhandeln können und müssen, um den Schutzzielen und Schutzgegenständen der FFH-Richtlinie und der Vogelschutzrichtlinie gerecht zu werden. So ist beispielsweise die Kadetrinne ein wichtiges Bindeglied zwischen Mecklenburger Bucht und der zentralen Ostsee mit einer ökologischen Vernetzungsfunktion als Teillebensraum bzw. Wanderroute für Schweinswale und andere Wanderfische. Gleichwohl möchte ich an den Beschluss der Agrarminister aus dem Jahr 2011 erinnern, wonach zunächst fundierte Nachweise über die tatsäch-lichen Auswirkungen der Fischerei auf das Ökosystem zu erbringen sind, bevor es zu einem Verbot bzw. Einschränkungen kommen kann. Dieser Beschluss ist für mich nach wie vor bindend.“ 

*Dieter Eisele, Meeresangler* 
„Die Nachricht, dass die Politik uns Anglern verbieten möchte, auf der Ostsee zu fischen hat mich sehr erschrocken. Der freie Zugang zur Natur darf uns Anglern nicht verwehrt werden.
Aus welchem nach-vollziehbarem Grund soll ein Angler nicht mit seinem Boot angeln dürfen wo er möchte? Auch die Kutterangler sind betroffen. Hier muss sich die Politik hinterfragen, *wie viele Existenzen da dran hängen und vor allem wie weit die Einschränkung und Reglementierung gehen soll. Es wird dem Menschen die Freiheit genommen.“ 

*Reinhard Sager, Landrat des Kreises Ostholstein* 
„Die Freizeitfischerei ist in Ostholstein wichtiger Baustein des Tourismus. Rund 70.000 Hochseeangler starten jedes Jahr von Heiligenhafen und Burgstaaken zu Angeltouren in den Fehmarnbelt. Die Betriebe des Einzelhandels, der Gastronomie und der Beherbergungsbetriebe aber auch unsere Kommunen profitieren von den Anglern. 
Bereits heute sind unsere Betriebe durch das eingeführte „bag limit“ auf Dorsch erheblich belastet. Ein zusätzliches Verbot der Freizeitfischerei im Fehmarnbelt wäre für unsere Betriebe nicht mehr verkraftbar und wird zum Verlust der gesamten Angelflotte führen. Nicht nur unsere regionale Wirtschaft wird leiden. Dem Tourismus geht ein wesentlicher Image-faktor verloren. Eine Küste ohne Angelkutter für mich unvorstellbar.
Bis heute konnte das Bundesumwelt-ministerium sein geplantes Verbot nicht schlüssig begründen. Ich spreche mich daher als Landrat des Kreises Ostholstein gegen das geplante Verbot der Freizeitfischerei im Fehmarnbelt aus!“

*Harry Strehlow, Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei, Rostock *
„Wir haben unsere Einschätzung gegenüber den N2000-Schutzgebieten nach FFH Richtlinien abgegeben, wobei wir keinerlei Notwendigkeit für eine Einschränkung der Freizeitfischerei zur Erreichung der Schutzziele bzw. Erhaltung der Schutzgüter (Sandbänke, Riffe, Schweinswale) in Nord- und Ostsee sehen, da von der Freizeitfischerei keine Beeinträchtigung des Meeresboden gegeben ist bzw. keine Schweinswale beigefangen werden.    .......
Alle weiteren Argumente, dass die Freizeitfischerei die Zönose der Riffe stört und durch den Wegfang von Fischen die höheren trophischen Ebenen gefährdet (Nahrungsgrundlage für Schweinswale und Seevögel) halten wir für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ersten gibt es hierzu keinerlei Daten. Zweitens ist die Ressource Fisch sowieso sehr fluid und die zeitlich/räumliche Verteilung hoch variabel, d.h. die Auswirkung des Fisch-fangs durch Angler kaum feststellbar. Drittens werden die Entnahmemengen beim Dorsch bereits in der Bestandsberechnung berücksichtigt und sind somit Teil des Fischereimanagements der Ostsee.“

----------------------------------------------------​

*Forderungen der Allianz ans BMUB*
In den letzten Jahren hat sich der Zustand der Nord- und Ostsee, im Vergleich zu früheren Jahrzehnten, erheblich verbessert. 
Die Allianz fordert das BMUB daher auf, weiter die eigentlichen Probleme der Nord- und Ostsee zu lösen, statt mit sinnlosem Aktionismus die Freizeitfischerei zu verbieten und damit dem Tourismus zu schaden:
Mit dem globalen Warenaustausch wächst die *Schifffahrt* rapide. Die Verschmutzung durch Abgase, Abwasser und Treibstoff ist enorm.

Die *Überdüngung *ist insbesondere für die Ostsee eines der Haupt-Umweltprobleme. Bedingt durch die Nährstoffeinträge kommt es zu einem massenhaften Algenwuchs und in der Folge zum entstehen großer sauerstoffarmer Todeszonen am Meeresboden.

Nahezu alles, was der Mensch an Land benutzt, gelangt auch ins Meer. Rund 80 Prozent der *Ozeanverschmutzungen* werden durch Aktivitäten an Land verursacht. 

Eine besondere Gefahr für Mensch und Natur gehen von den rund 1,6 Millionen Tonnen *Kampfmitteln* in Nord- und Ostsee aus.

Die *Rohstoffgewinnung* (Öl, Gas, Sand, Kies) aus dem Meer spielt angesichts zunehmend erschöpfter Quellen an Land eine wachsende Rolle für die Wirtschaft. 

Schweinswale und Seehunde sind besonders durch *Unterwasserlärm* betroffen. Der Lärm erschwert es ihnen, sich zu orientieren, Nahrung zu finden oder zu kommunizieren. Hauptursache für den Unterwasserlärm ist die Schifffahrt sowie Bauvorhaben (z.B. Bau Offshore-Anlagen).

IMPRESSUM
Herausgeber: Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH


--------------------------------------------------------------​Wer sich für den Newsletter interessiert, kann den per Mail abonnieren bei:
meyer@egoh.de

Betreff: Anmeldung Newsletter Angelverbot


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Hab ich auch mal an die Landesverbände im DAFV geschickt.....

Damit die sehen, dass es neben DAFV, LSFV-SH und LFV MeckPomm, die Angler da in den Rücken gefallen sind, auch noch Organisationen gibt, die tatkräftig versuchen, den Anglern zu helfen.

Weiter Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319504
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319849
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Aktualisierung 23.11.2016
*Auskunft Ministerium, Angelverbote FFH*

Ich hatte bei Herrn Flasbarth (Ex-Nabu-Chef im Bund, heute Staatssekretär im Bundesumweltministerium) bezüglich der Angelverbote nachgefragt.

Vor ein paar Minuten kam die Antwort

Daraus geht auch hervor, dass DAFV und Konsorten der jetzigen Regelung wohl so zugestimmt haben bzw. das mehr oder weniger nach Ansicht des Ministeriums so mittragen - sieht man ja auch aus anderen Veröffentlichungen, auch des DAFV selber (Fischwaid), wo gejubelt wurde, dass die Beschränkungen praktisch weg wären nach DAFV-Besuch in Berlin - weil die Verbote nicht mehr ein "komplettes" Verbot wären, sondern nun "nur" zum Teil zeitlich beschränkt....

Es ist aber IMMER NOCH:
Ein komplettes Angelverbot, weil Angeln da angeblich da nicht naturschutzverträglich wäre, es ist auch weiter ein komplettes Verbot aller Angelei. Nur in Teilen räumlich und zeitlich gegenüber dem Ursprungsentwurf eingeschränkt. 

Damit wird also wiederum klar, wie Angler vom DAFV und Konsorten in meinen Augen verraten werden und dass hier nur die gewerbliche Seite (Angelkutter, Gewerbe, Tourismus) für Angler in die Bresche springen.

Nachfolgend die Schreiben:



			
				Anfrage Redaktion Anglerboard schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Flasbarth,
> 
> wie stellt sich inzwischen das BMUB/BfN hinsichtlich der geplanten Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ  auf, nachdem viele Politiker und Parteien (von Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU) bis zu dem Ministern Backhaus (SPD) aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern und Habeck (Grüne, Schleswig Holstein)) klar sagen, dass sie solche Angelverbote mangels hinreichend seriöser Daten ablehnen.
> 
> ...





			
				Antwort Ministerium schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> richten Sie doch Presseanfragen in Zukunft direkt an das Pressereferat, das geht meistens auch schneller. Sie können einen Ministeriumssprecher mit der folgenden Antwort zitieren:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Und der nächste Schuss kommt zeitnah!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Medienpartner der Initiative um die EGOH freut sich die Anglerboardredaktion, dass hier tatkräftig für die Angler in die Bresche gesprungen wird und veröffentlicht gerne den Text des Newsletters
> 
> EGOH nimmt direkt und zeitnah Stellung zum gestern von mir veröffentlichten Schreiben des BMUB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

*Nur, um das nochmal eindeutig klar zu stellen:*
Die Initiative um die EGOH, Angelkutter, Gewerbe und Tourismus unternimmt hier das, was eigentlich die dafür bezahlten Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei machen müssten:
> Klare, eindeutige Ablehnung JEGLICHEN Angelverbotes 

>Klare, zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für ALLE Angler und das Angeln..

Und obwohl auch die hauptbetroffenen Verbände (DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm) auch alle in der Initiative mit aufgeführt sind, auch ALLE den Newsletter erhalten haben, ALLE bezahlte Hauptamtliche haben, die eigentlich nichts zu tun hätten, als für Angler und das Angeln zu kämpfen, sind die noch nicht mal in der Lage bis heute (25.11. 2016 11Uhr12), diesen schon vor 2 Tagen!!!! versendeten Newsletter auf ihren Seiten online zu stellen..

*Für was werden hier Geschäftsführer der organisierten Angelverhinderung im DAFV wie Seggelke, Spahn, Bohn, Vollborn und Pipping eigentlich bezahlt?*

Was treiben die denn den ganzen Tag, wenn sie nicht mal zu so was Einfachem in der Lage sind, zeitnah einen solchen Newsletter zu veröffentlichen, daraus Kapital zu schlagen und das zur eigenen Arbeit zu nutzen?

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken -* ES IST EINE SCHANDE!!!!*......................


----------



## Ørret (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Ich schick mal ne Mail und frag nach !!!
Ne Antwort wirds zwar wie sonst auch immer nicht geben , ich frag aber trotzdem mal :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Gut - wenn sie schon nix vernünftiges arbeiten, sollen sie wenigstens Fragen beantworten.
Solange sie damit beschäftigt sind, können sie Anglern ja in der Zeit wenigstens nicht weiter schaden..


----------



## Ørret (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Genau! Und fragen kost ja nix :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Während die im Kern anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV unfähig und inkompetent sind und den Newsletter nicht selber veröffentlichen und nutzen, hat ein richtiger Anglerverband, der ab 2017 endlich aus dem DAFV ausgetretene AV-NDS, selbstverständlich seine Pflicht für alle Angler und das Angeln getan und das gestern schon veröffentlicht:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/586-nein-zu-angelverboten.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> 
> Für was werden hier Geschäftsführer der organisierten Angelverhinderung im DAFV wie Seggelke, Spahn, Bohn, Vollborn und Pipping eigentlich bezahlt?
> 
> Was treiben die denn den ganzen Tag, wenn sie nicht mal zu so was Einfachem in der Lage sind, zeitnah einen solchen Newsletter zu veröffentlichen*


*

Also einer von denen,tingelt gerne mal mit Frau Dr.durchs Land um gemeinsam Interessen zu verraten..ups,vertreten natürlich.

Sind zwar keine Anglerinteressen aber das steht ja auch nicht auf der wie üblich vorauseilenden DAFV Fahne..ist primär schliesslich ein anerkannter(!) Schützerverband [emoji6]*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Auch der LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt hat trotz Umbau und Relaunch seiner Seiten die Meldung und den Newsletter gestern schon gebracht.

Respekt...

Auch der LAV Sachsen-Anhalt ist damit deutlich weiter als der DAFV und seine üblichen Vasallenverbände.. 

http://www.lsa.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=97


----------



## Deep Down (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Hinter dem DAFV sollte in Deiner Auflistung der angelfeindlichsten Verbände erstmal ein paar freie Plätze bleiben! Nicht weil die anderen etwa entscheidend erträglicher sind, sondern weil der DAFV noch um die entscheidenden Gift- und Bitterstoffe die Nase nochmals vorne hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Auch ein Gedanke wert - PETA und DAFV aufs Treppchen alleine und dann erst wieder ab Platz 4.  Werds mir überlegen..
Für die welche nicht wissen, was Deep Down meint:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Man sieht ja wie richtige Verbände für Angler den Newsletter auch bringen, um zu informieren und die Initiative gegen Angelverbote zu unterstützen (NDS; S-A)..

Die letzten "aktuellen" Meldungen der hauptbetroffenen Verbände, die es nach nun über  3  Tagen immer noch nicht schafften, diese Newslettermeldung zu bringen:

*DAFV:*
Messestand in Berlin (schön, dass da nur Funktionäre rumwuseln aufm Bild..)
http://www.dafv.de/

*LSFV-SH: *
Hauptversammlung DAFV
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/

*LAV MeckPomm:*
Stellenausschreibung Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter DAFV
http://www.lav-mv.de/


----------



## Deep Down (26. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Tja, mit transparente Infopolitik ist es eben nicht weit her, wenn man das eigene Versagen damit eingestehen muss!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Immer noch nix Neues.

Newsletter veröffentlicht und versandt am 23.11...

Heute am 27.11. immer noch keine Reaktion der Angelverhinderungsverbände DAFV,. LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die letzten "aktuellen" Meldungen der hauptbetroffenen Verbände, die es nach nun über  3  Tagen immer noch nicht schafften, diese Newslettermeldung zu bringen:
> 
> *DAFV:*
> Messestand in Berlin (schön, dass da nur Funktionäre rumwuseln aufm Bild..)
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

was erwartest Du?
täten sie jetzt reagieren, hätten sie das Gefühl, sie würden nach Deiner Nase tanzen.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Wer nur stillsteht und aufm dicken Mors hockt, kann ja nun schlecht tanzen - egal nach wessen Pfeife ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

wahrscheinlich spielen die "Beamtenmikado", wer sich zuerst regt, hat verloren|uhoh:#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Ja, mich persönlich widern solche Verbandler und Verbanditen, im Haupt- wie im Ehrenamt, die nur ihre Pöstchen und ihre Strukturen - statt die Zahler - im Blick haben, wirklich nur noch an..

Die hätten in der freien Wirtschaft, wo man Geld nur für Leistung bekommt, schon längst alle ihren Job verloren....

Auch B-W passt da dazu, zu diesen (in meinen Augen) Anglerschindern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4600797#post4600797


----------



## Ørret (27. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Es ist doch Wochenende, da "arbeiten" die nicht!
Gott sei Dank....zwei Tage wo sie nichts schlimmes anrichten :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Newsletter veröffentlicht und versandt am 23.11...

Heute am 28.11. immer noch keine Reaktion der Angelverhinderungsverbände DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die letzten "aktuellen" Meldungen der hauptbetroffenen Verbände, die es nach nun über  3  Tagen immer noch nicht schafften, diese Newslettermeldung zu bringen:
> 
> *DAFV:*
> Messestand in Berlin (schön, dass da nur Funktionäre rumwuseln aufm Bild..)
> ...


----------



## Ørret (30. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Und noch immer haben die den Newsletter nicht veröffentlicht! Das kann nur bedeuten die wollen den auch gar nicht veröffentlichen und Anglerinteressen vertreten!
Das ist echt ein Hammer |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Aber wundert mich ehrlich gesagt weniger:
Das sind halt Angelverhinderer und keine Angelförderer, diese als Sport- und Angelfischerverbände getarnten Schützer im DAFV und seinen abnickenden Vasallenverbänden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ewsletter veröffentlicht und versandt am 23.11...
> 
> Heute am 28.11. immer noch keine Reaktion der Angelverhinderungsverbände DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm.....
> 
> ...



Nicht nur, dass die seither nix zum Newsletter gebracht haben.....

Die haben seitdem GAR NICHTS MEHR NEUES gebracht .....

Passiert in denen ihren Augen scheinbar nix berichtenswertes....

Bis sowas Aktuelles bei denen kommt, werden wohl Wochen vergehen, wenn die das überhaupt merken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322411


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Morgen treffen sich meines Wissens Frau Dr. mit anderen in Berlin zusammen mit Staatssekretären aus dem BMUB und dem BMEL wegen der genauen Absprache und neueste Vorschläge bezüglich Angelverbote FFH....

Dr. Breckling, Generalsekretär vom DFV, war auch eingeladen, hat aber verzichtet, da es hier ja zuvörderst um Angelverbote geht.

Da Frau Dr. nur für ca. 500.000 organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer steht, hatte Dr. Breckling seinen Platz für Jens Meyer von der EGOH/Initiative angeboten, der für Angeltourismus, Gewerbe und Millionen Angler/Angeltouristen steht, aber wie von Rodust bislang ausgesperrt wurde - und bisher im Gegensatz zum DAFV klar JEDES Angelverbot ablehnt.

Das Angebot wurde vom Ministerium so genehmigt, Jens Meyer wird nach Berlin fahren und sich das anhören. 

Nun hat man zwei Chancen, die man vorher nicht hatte:
1.:
Dass es nicht so vergeigt wird vom DAFV wie beim Baglimit, wo ja auch der DAFV ohne Not Vorschläge zur Beschränkung der Angler gemacht hatte..

2.:
Da nicht nur der DAFV drin sitzt, sondern auch ein Vertreter von Anglern, Angeltourismus und Gewerbe, kann man das erste Mal da auf schnelle und seriöse Information hoffen....

Über alles Neue versuchen wir euch wie immer auf dem Laufenden zu halten...


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Da kann man nur hoffen das es diesesmal kein Mist wird.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Da nicht wie früher nur Vertreter der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei dabei sind, sondern jetzt auch kompetentere Leute, besteht zumindest die Chance...


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hat man zwei Chancen, die man vorher nicht hatte:
> 1.:
> Dass es nicht so vergeigt wird vom DAFV wie beim Baglimit, wo ja auch der DAFV ohne Not Vorschläge zur Beschränkung der Angler gemacht hatte..
> ...


Was wurde denn vergeigt? #c

Die Legendenbildung, _
"der DAFV hat sich gegen Beschränkungen ausgesprochen, konnte diese aber leider nicht abwenden"_,
ist medial im vollen Gange, wie von mir schon ein paar Mal prophezeit; 
heut kurz in die neue Rute & Rolle geschaut, seitenweise zu diesem Märchen - und das nicht nur auf den 'DAFV-Info'-Seiten, sondern auch im redaktionellen Teil.
Zugegebenermaßen hab ich mir das noch nicht im Detail durchgelesen, aber beim ersten Überfliegen ist genau das das Ergebnis.
Dazu Gefasel von dem _"runden Tisch"_ des DAFV, um die Legende noch dahingehend zu erweitern, dass dieser doch die Sperrspitze des Widerstands gegen Einschränkungen sei.

Wenn ich das vollständig gelesen habe, geb ich noch mal Laut dazu, werde aber meinen ersten Eindruck vermutlich nicht korrigieren müssen.

Vielleicht sollte Jens Meyer sich das Heftchen vor Reiseantritt kaufen, im Zug studieren, im Taxi daraus eine stramme Rolle drehen... er könnte diese brauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Beim Rute und Rolle Verlag ist der ehemalige DAFV-GF  jetzt Chef und die machen zusammen mit dem DAFV einen "Kreativwettbewerb zur Flunder, dem Fisch  des Jahres"..

Man muss daraus keinen Interessenkonflikt oder DAFV-Schonung ableiten...

Ich bin mir aber sicher, der Verdacht kommt nicht wenigen.

Ich kanns nicht beurteilen..


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Hol dir das Blättchen mal, könnte ja sein, dass du die Tage unter zu niedrigem Blutdruck leidest, da wird's dann 'ne erfolgreiche Therapie sein. 


Grad mal kurz reingeschaut & da mir ein bestimmter Text doch bekannt vorkam |kopfkrat , schnell verglichen.

Das Statement in Rute & Rolle von Matthias Fuhrmann ist inhaltlich und sogar vom Satzbau nahezu identisch mit seinem Statement in der Fisch & Fang 12/16 (wo du ja auch zu Wort kommst).
Ein vielleicht nicht ganz so unwichtiger Satz von ihm fehlt in der Rute & Rolle jedoch komplett:
_"Leider wurde der 'eingesparte Fisch' der Berufsfischerei zugeschrieben 
und die Quote deutlich unter den wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen gekürzt, 
was dem Dorsch nur sehr bedingt helfen wird"_.

So wird das Märchen vom Dorsch"schutz" gefüttert, 
wenn man dieses "kleine Detail" einfach mal weg lässt.

Ich kann natürlich nicht wissen, wer dieses "kleine Detail" weggelassen hat; 
Matthias Fuhrmann selbst, wo doch der Text ansonsten nahezu gleich, nur etwas umgestellt ist,
oder die Redaktion, die Texte natürlich "aufgrund des zur Verfügung stehenden Platzes" zurechtstutzen muss? 


Ist "postfaktisch" nicht das Wort des Jahres? |rolleyes


----------

